
Nothing about pedestrian safety that more technology won’t fix - oftenwrong
http://cityobservatory.org/pedestrian_lack_of_technology/
======
maxharris
The simplest thing to do is to just put the cars underground. Dig trenches,
build reinforced concrete boxes in those trenches, leaving surface streets for
pedestrians only.

True, this isn't a cheap fix. No, it's not intended for anything but downtown
areas, where the density is high enough to make it worthwhile.

This would open up a lot of space in major cities - new buildings could be
built in the former streets, leaving narrow European-style streets on either
side. This is space that could be filled with cafes, shops, restaurants, etc.

What makes this possible? Uber and the electric cars. With Uber, you don't
need to park the car. And electric cars don't require nearly the kind of
ventilation that gas cars do! (Although some degree of ventilation is still
required, because no one should die if and when an electric car catches on
fire!)

